# Bike light survey



## PatrickPending (16 Jan 2011)

Hello, Hope you dont mind posting this on behalf of a friend whose undertaking a survey on what we look for in bike lights if anyones interested follow this link (short survey should only take a min or so):-

*http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/2X2YYSR*

thanks!


----------



## mark barker (16 Jan 2011)

Done!


----------



## palinurus (16 Jan 2011)

Done


----------



## surfdude (16 Jan 2011)

not 2 painful . didnt know you could ask that questions about bike lights .


----------



## germanicdogman (16 Jan 2011)

done it glad to help


----------



## tjsc1 (16 Jan 2011)

Done! Well and truely!!


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (16 Jan 2011)

Done


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2011)

Done!


----------



## PpPete (16 Jan 2011)

done


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jan 2011)

done


----------



## trsleigh (16 Jan 2011)

Mostly irrelevant questions if you use dynamo lights.


----------



## gaz (16 Jan 2011)

How many people use dynamos 

done


----------



## avsd (16 Jan 2011)

done


----------



## Zoiders (16 Jan 2011)

Done - but I must say that it contains redundant questions.


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Jan 2011)

Done


----------



## ACS (16 Jan 2011)

Done


----------



## Gerry Attrick (16 Jan 2011)

Gas mark 4 done.


----------



## SurlyNomad (16 Jan 2011)

Done!


----------



## snorri (16 Jan 2011)

trsleigh said:


> Mostly irrelevant questions if you use dynamo lights.


That's what I thought, but I answered all dynamo relevant questions.


----------



## Arch (16 Jan 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Done - but I must say that it contains redundant questions.



If you mean replicated, that might be deliberate, to check people are giving consistent answers.

Or it might be a mistake.

And I have a dynamo, on my winter hack.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Jan 2011)

Done.


----------



## summerdays (16 Jan 2011)

Done


----------



## trsleigh (17 Jan 2011)

gaz said:


> How many people use dynamos
> 
> done



Anyone with any sense.


----------



## Zoiders (17 Jan 2011)

Arch said:


> If you mean replicated, that might be deliberate, to check people are giving consistent answers.
> 
> Or it might be a mistake.
> 
> And I have a dynamo, on my winter hack.


Why do that in a short survey?

Conflicting answers will just negate your survey, you may as well not put them in.

You can check for consistency in a longer survey by using several redundant questions to rate consistancy of opinion but in a shorter survey it's a hiding to nothing.


----------



## Eurygnomes (19 Jan 2011)

Done


----------



## slowmotion (19 Jan 2011)

Great survey. Easy to fill in and fast. Thanks.

Done.


----------



## beanzontoast (19 Jan 2011)

Done.


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jan 2011)

Done


----------



## TheBoyBilly (19 Jan 2011)

Done


----------



## AideyM (20 Jan 2011)

done


----------



## Bay Runner (24 Jan 2011)

Done


----------



## Chamfus Flange (24 Jan 2011)

done


----------



## Keith Oates (25 Jan 2011)

Done


----------



## albal (25 Jan 2011)

yes done. replace front light every year? dont think so.


----------



## bottlemsher (30 Jan 2011)

done


----------



## revolutionjonny (30 Jan 2011)

done, but some of the questions were a bit inappropriate!


----------



## E11a (31 Jan 2011)

Done


----------



## Ticktockmy (1 Feb 2011)

Done


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Feb 2011)

Done  But there was no place to say how many times you were not seen by another road user even with a squillion Lumens of power


----------



## arallsopp (7 Feb 2011)

Done, but no dynamo responses, which is a pity as ALL my bikes have them.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (18 Apr 2011)

I've finished


----------



## cloggsy (19 Apr 2011)

Done


----------



## wheres_my_beard (19 Jun 2011)

Done. 

However, I have spent waaay less than the minimum option on my last _*set*_ of lights, let alone on just the front one.


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jun 2011)

Done


----------



## funnymummy (24 Jun 2011)

Done


----------



## The Jogger (2 Jul 2011)

Done


----------



## Furkz (3 Jul 2011)

DONE


----------



## Stu669 (15 Jul 2011)

Done


----------



## 515mm (17 Jul 2011)

done.


----------



## derrick (17 Jul 2011)

Done.


----------

